# Wedding Trailer- Need Feedback



## Jason Montalvo (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi All, 

Just wondering if I could get some feedback on a wedding trailer I just finished.

I was the best man in this wedding and put this together for my best friend just because, with the latter being said I missed some crucial shots due to the fact I was the best man/ in the wedding party.

https://vimeo.com/77303310


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 22, 2013)

I really like the stuff of the reception. You did a great job in the low light/mixed light source setting. There is only one shot that I though was superflous in the entire video @ 0:29.

I'm also not sure about the placement of the meandering opening shot of the walkway (0:04). I think it would server better as a bridge between the before the ceremony shots, and all of the reception footage that comes later. 

Very well done, especially for someone who was in the wedding.


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Oct 23, 2013)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> I really like the stuff of the reception. You did a great job in the low light/mixed light source setting. There is only one shot that I though was superflous in the entire video @ 0:29.
> 
> I'm also not sure about the placement of the meandering opening shot of the walkway (0:04). I think it would server better as a bridge between the before the ceremony shots, and all of the reception footage that comes later.
> 
> Very well done, especially for someone who was in the wedding.



Thank you very much !!! After thinking about what you said I agree, i'm going to play around with some of the edit points/order and update the page.

Thanks Again !!


----------



## sjschall (Oct 23, 2013)

The slow-mo is a neat idea and really makes the piece stand out amongst all the other wedding trailers out there. Great color also. What gear did you use?


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Oct 23, 2013)

sjschall said:


> The slow-mo is a neat idea and really makes the piece stand out amongst all the other wedding trailers out there. Great color also. What gear did you use?


Thanks ! I used a 5DMK3 & Zeiss 50 1.4 mounted on a glidecam HD-4000


----------



## cayenne (Oct 28, 2013)

Overall, a VERY nice effort!! 

I enjoyed it and I did feel the 'fun' of the day. Like others have said, the reception footage is great, some priceless moments in there.

Some of the footage early on....was a bit shaky, but you seemed to have gotten the steadi-cam to working better as the day went on.

On one of the early scenes, there is one case of "loose lips"...I think the groom speaking, but you don't hear it due to music only.

I know, its hard to get around those some times...but I think that was the only one that stood out to me. I've shot things that are largely only musical, but when I see loose lips on a scene I can't drop, or it is something that is interesting or maybe just a fun "whoop" ...I'll let some of that audio slip in and out here and there....but you have to just play with that.

But great stuff, the low light scenes were nice.

You're WB seems right on...did you make sure and set WB for each scene?

What did you use for the color style when shooting this? Was it a normal Canon picture style, or did you shoot flat like with a Marvels Cinestyle...and do color correction/grading after in post? If so, what did you do color with?
What are you using for editing?

Anyway, I very much enjoyed the video...looked like a fun bunch of folks having a great day and you captured it quite well.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Oct 30, 2013)

cayenne said:


> You're WB seems right on...did you make sure and set WB for each scene?
> 
> What did you use for the color style when shooting this? Was it a normal Canon picture style, or did you shoot flat like with a Marvels Cinestyle...and do color correction/grading after in post? If so, what did you do color with?
> What are you using for editing?
> ...



Thanks Cayenne

I used manual white balance on everything/adjusted by eye. As far as color style I used Canon Faithful with pretty much everything dialed down with the intent of pushing it in post.

I'm going to work on another version and address everyones notes. 
Thanks Again !


----------



## cayenne (Oct 31, 2013)

Jason Montalvo said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > You're WB seems right on...did you make sure and set WB for each scene?
> ...



Too Cool...

What all tools do you use on POST?


cayenne


----------



## McBrad (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice video. What frame rate did you shoot at to slow it down or are you using a plugin?


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Nov 5, 2013)

Cayenne, I used Premiere pro with Magic Bullet looks to do any color/exposure adjustments

McBrad, I shot it at 60fps and conformed it to 24fps on the timeline.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 5, 2013)

Jason Montalvo said:


> Cayenne, I used Premiere pro with Magic Bullet looks to do any color/exposure adjustments
> 
> McBrad, I shot it at 60fps and conformed it to 24fps on the timeline.



Thanks for the replies!!

Keep up the good work and post new ones as you get the completed!!

C


----------

